# Clear coat scratch or deep scratch?



## sunnydude959 (Jan 3, 2014)

It looks deep, but I can only very breifly feel it with my fingernail;










Can it come out? I've given it 3x hits with Megs compound and 1 hit of ScratchX (I was trying to restore gloss to the surround area), but hasn't done anything to it.


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

That looks like it needs a touch up or a little respray to be honest.


----------



## JCoxy (Dec 21, 2011)

what panel is the scratch? Looks like needs respray


----------



## Posts001 (Mar 17, 2009)

Looks like it's back to primer/metal to me


----------



## sunnydude959 (Jan 3, 2014)

Its the very edge of the bonnet, nearest the near-side wing. I don't want to have the bonnet resprayed, especially as there aren't any stone chips on it (if there was then I could definitely justify it!).

Guess i'll have to touch it up (building up layers), 2500 it to blend it in, compound, polish.


----------



## waqasr (Oct 22, 2011)

It looks like its just in the clear as its all white. If you spray it with water does it pretty much disappear?

If so It _could_ be fixed. If it does vanish with water you could fill it up with just clear and then flat and polish.


----------



## dholdi (Oct 1, 2008)

waqasr said:


> It looks like its just in the clear as its all white. If you spray it with water does it pretty much disappear?
> 
> If so It _could_ be fixed. If it does vanish with water you could fill it up with just clear and then flat and polish.


Tend to agree with this, there's no way that's down to metal.


----------



## sunnydude959 (Jan 3, 2014)

It feels too shallow to be down through the paint, hence why I created this thread as I was in doubt, even though it *looks* like a deep scratch.

The last thing I want to do is paint over something that's already painted. How do I get rid of the 'white'? I take it that the white is merely roughened up clear coat by the thing that scratched it?


----------



## dholdi (Oct 1, 2008)

I'd be tackling it the way waqasr has suggested.


----------



## sunnydude959 (Jan 3, 2014)

Update: water test did not work, ie. The scratch still showed even when wet.

I've proceeded to put a layer of touch up paint on and will go down the sanding route


----------



## sunnydude959 (Jan 3, 2014)




----------

